# WTVW gains the CW affiliation



## Jtaylor1 (Jan 27, 2008)

After 2 years of losing the Fox affiliation to WEVV, WTVW has now gained The CW affiliation, since WAZE went dark for good.

http://www.broadcastingcable.com/ar...s_WTVW_Snags_CW_Affiliation_in_Evansville.php


----------

